# Software Installation (ports)



## valsorym (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all,
I set the browser Opera:

1. Updating all ports.

```
# cat /etc/csup/ports-all
```


```
*default host=cvsup3.ua.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress ports-all
```


```
# csup /etc/csup/ports-all
```

2. Looking for your browser.

```
# whereis opera
opera: /usr/ports/www/opera
```

3. Installing.

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/opera
# make && make install clean
```

But


```
...
===> Found gstreamer-0.10.31, but you need to upgrade to gstreamer>=0.10.34.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-vp8.
*** Error code 1
```
Do I have to reinstall all the dependencies by hand?


```
# whereis gstreamer
gstreamer: /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer
# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer
# make && make deinstall clean
```

I'm waiting for a long time... Ok.


```
# make && make install clean
```

I'm waiting for a long time, again... Ok.
Installing Opera, again.

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/opera
# make && make install clean
```

But

```
...
===> Found orc-0.4.11, but you need to upgrade to orc>=0.4.14.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-vp8.
*** Error code 1
```

What should I do?

Ok. I do:

```
# pkg_add â€“r opera
```

How long is connected to the ftp - but does not set.

Help me, please.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 25, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> ```
> *default host=cvsup3.ua.FreeBSD.org
> *default base=/var/db
> *default prefix=/usr
> ...



The last line should be two lines:

```
*default compress
ports-all
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 25, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> ```
> ...
> ===> Found gstreamer-0.10.31, but you need to upgrade to gstreamer>=0.10.34.
> *** Error code 1
> ...



No, there are automated tools that will help.  ports-mgmt/portmaster is the current tool of choice.  There are examples in Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.  Mostly it involves updating the ports tree as you did above with csup, then having portmaster compare the installed versions with the versions that are in the ports tree:
`% portmaster -L`

There's a summary script in the article.  An extremely important point is to check /usr/ports/UPDATING before doing any updates.  Some updates require manual steps or interactions.  Once you have everything updated, then install Opera.


> ```
> # pkg_add â€“r opera
> ```
> 
> How long is connected to the ftp - but does not set.



If you're using ports, avoid packages.  Or vice versa.


----------



## valsorym (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

